# For all us young drivers



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

There are lots of people asking about insurance when your 17-18. I spent the whole day tracking down the best quotes for decent cars. Theres no way you will get any GTi IMO. Forget turbos and most cars above a 1.6.
These car quotes are based on a 17 year old no mod's parked in garage most of the time in a medium crime rate zone....

Suzuki swift 1.0 GLS £1700
Ford KA 2004 1.3 £1600
Fiat sciecento sporting £1700
Fiat sciecento SX 800cc £1650
Fiat cinquencento sporting £1700
Honda civic glacier 1.3i £2200

Theres are all from tesco TPFT. I rekon the suzuki swift is best bet. And they hold their value well, considering you can pick one up for a grand. Really the car wont cost you any money as you will get it back at end of its use, and it wont embarase you by falling to bits and breaking down on you all the while like a frenchie will. 

Hope this helps you out...


----------

